# DTG Print Blotchy Is This Normal?



## BasicTees (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Quick issue with DTG print: is this patchy/blotchyness to be expected with DTG print?

I just had my sample DTG stock printed to test out the different T-Shirts.

They're all printed on 100% cotton.

I'm not 100% sure whether the patchy print is part of DTG or the printer didn't do a white base on the darker colours. I've attached images.

Is this to be expected with DTG printing?


----------



## BasicTees (Jun 23, 2016)

Another pic.


----------



## wncprinter (Sep 15, 2017)

Looks like it could be your pretreat. 

What are you using? Seems like a little more on the dark shirts might help.


----------



## BasicTees (Jun 23, 2016)

wncprinter said:


> Looks like it could be your pretreat.
> 
> What are you using? Seems like a little more on the dark shirts might help.


Not sure what pre-treat was used. This was done a printing company.


----------



## wncprinter (Sep 15, 2017)

Not sure how to address this with a 3rd party, but in my experience with the Epson F2000 White Edition, we can up the settings a bit to get a little more opacity with the white.

Ours is set up to do two passes, and we have the opacity cranked up.


----------

